# Imagine, if you will...



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I am not a racer, but many, many years ago I did a bit on the Bay. I have sailed multihulls though, and if you haven't, I can tell you they are a creature of a different ilk.
So, imagine if you will, somebody has designed a couple of 72' cats that can go upwards of 40 knots. No really, try to imagine it.
Now somehow, these cats are racing in a race of international repute, let's say, the America's Cup. I know it's a stretch, but come on, get with the program here.
As they come up to the start, these two boats fight for position at the leeward mark. But these boats aren't monohulls and this normal bit of jockeying for a race start is less effective with these unconventional craft, especially at 10 to 20 knots.
Why wouldn't an intelligent skipper run his boat all the way up to the windward side of the start box, completely ignoring the other boat messing about at the leeward mark, get his boat up on the foils, yes, someone actually figured out how to foil these hypothetical cats, and run down to the start at 40 knots or more, blowing by the other boat dawdling at the leeward end of the start at a piddly 20 knots, and be in control of the race from the start.
Now as mentioned above, I am not a racer, and haven't been in nearly half a century, but just exactly is wrong with my scenario, seriously.
It seems to me all these guys sailing these AC 72's are still stuck in the monohull frame of mind. They keep playing the game as it has been played since the schooner America took the first cup race.
I would like to hear from you guys that race every week, especially the winners, and hear how your game would change, if you had an AC 72 to skipper.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

capta said:


> I am not a racer, but many, many years ago I did a bit on the Bay. I have sailed multihulls though, and if you haven't, I can tell you they are a creature of a different ilk.
> So, imagine if you will, somebody has designed a couple of 72' cats that can go upwards of 40 knots. No really, try to imagine it.
> Now somehow, these cats are racing in a race of international repute, let's say, the America's Cup. I know it's a stretch, but come on, get with the program here.
> As they come up to the start, these two boats fight for position at the leeward mark. But these boats aren't monohulls and this normal bit of jockeying for a race start is less effective with these unconventional craft, especially at 10 to 20 knots.
> ...


Man are you in LALA land. What an incredible imagination you must have.

Anywho .... and this is just to humour you .... supposing we do accept your crazy scenario, what is to stop the dawdler from simply chasing the dawdlee to the same end of the starting line and we are back to square one ?


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

TD,

You've bit an ignoramous thread! master denby will not be pleased!

with that in mind, this idea sounds totally preposterous! yes indeedee!

THat is my story and I am sticken to it!


But to maybe sorta kinda answer the crazy idea, these things are basically drag racing ea other from point a to b........no real way to block the wind from one, no time to truly play match race games as you can with mono's........but, reality says, no one will do this. more money involved than I can imagine.

Back to ignoring!

Marty


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Aw crap .... i've just noticed Capta asked for comments from winners. Sorry mate. I couldn't win a chook raffle.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

tdw said:


> Aw crap .... i've just noticed Capta asked for comments from winners. Sorry mate. I couldn't win a chook raffle.


And you believe that anybody on this board will understand a "chook raffle"? OK I did so maybe there are some.


----------



## windarra44 (Apr 22, 2009)

So i'm just guessing here........winning the jackpot of a Chook raffle would allow one to purchase an AC 72?


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

You win a chicken.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

capta said:


> I am not a racer, and haven't been in nearly half a century, but just exactly is wrong with my scenario, seriously.
> .


Its match racing. You dont have to do the course fast. Just be in front of the other boat.

Match racing is a skill very different from normal racing... a bit like the difference between snooker and billiards (not I didnt even mention 8 ball pool!)

In the 470s, small Olympic class skiffs the start the race by bashing the crap out of each other behind the start line, even though the race may already have started, they dont care they just keep going in tight circles hitting each other. Bizzare to watch.


----------



## windarra44 (Apr 22, 2009)

I'd take this Chicken!!








Couldn't get pic to post 

I helped deliver her back from Cabo years ago.....one sweet ride!


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks 44.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

windarra44 said:


> I'd take this Chicken!!
> http://sailmagazine.com/boat-reviews/perry.jpg
> Couldn't get pic to post
> 
> I helped deliver her back from Cabo years ago.....one sweet ride!


She's a looker:


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> She's a looker:


Drool !! Probably a bit on the large size for a couple of old geriatric marsupials but oh my ....


----------



## windarra44 (Apr 22, 2009)

Yesssss...Oh MY indeed, She is some sweet Chook.
Thanks to whomever popped the pic open, I'll get it down someday.


----------

